# Lalvin BM-45



## cmlucifer (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Guys I'm looking forward to making some cabernet sauvignon but unlike last year I'd like to experiment with a new yeast BM-45. Has anyone used this yeast before and if so are there any particular recommendations or things I should look out for?
Carlo


----------



## robie (Sep 15, 2011)

cmlucifer said:


> Hi Guys I'm looking forward to making some cabernet sauvignon but unlike last year I'd like to experiment with a new yeast BM-45. Has anyone used this yeast before and if so are there any particular recommendations or things I should look out for?
> Carlo



From all I have read, this is a very nice yeast. It requires a yeast energizer to start and needs to be fed yeast nutrients at prescribed intervals. If you don't, also from what I have read, you will most likely get stressed yeast, which will result in H2S or a stuck fermentation.

Yes, I would use it anyway, just make sure you feed it properly and stir the wine twice a day while it is in primary..


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats a pretty good one. Here is a good white paper on Yeast and Grape Pairing


----------



## PCharles (Sep 16, 2011)

*Buying BM-45*



cmlucifer said:


> Hi Guys I'm looking forward to making some cabernet sauvignon but unlike last year I'd like to experiment with a new yeast BM-45. Has anyone used this yeast before and if so are there any particular recommendations or things I should look out for?
> Carlo



I was considering this yeast as well, but the local wine shop does not carry it. Have you found a place to purchase this?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 16, 2011)

More Wine has an excellent selection of yeast. Best I have seen so far in one place.


----------



## cmlucifer (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup I read about it being quite a nutrient starving yeast, I'll use Go-Ferm and Fermaid-K as my supplements, does anybody know how much Ferm-K I need to add for 100 Liters? 
BTW I also get my stuff from More Wine.


----------



## Jwatson (Sep 19, 2011)

I used BM-45 on a Brunello last April (still bulk aging). I was pleased with the results. To prevent H2S, follow the regimen below which I found on this forum. I had a little H2S, but splash racking cured it. BM-45 is a slow starter and has very high nitrogen needs. It is also a big foamer. I recommend a primary fermenter larger than the standard 7.5 gallon bucket size. I had foam hitting the lid on my 9 gallon fermenter. Make sure you monitor and stir everyday. I actually separated the batch into two 5 gallon carboys for secondary fermentation. If I didn't, foam would have been coming out the airlock. I know E.C. Kraus carries a foam reducer, but I have never tried it and so cannot give any recommendations on it.

*A Recommended Guide to Yeast Nutrient dosages: *

The following is a recommended nutrient schedule based on the latest research from Lallemand. It has been conceived to ensure the maximum viability of yeast throughout the entire course of a fermentation, and it is comprised of two, separate additions: "Go Ferm", and "Fermaid-K". 

-The first nutrient addition is done by adding "Go Ferm" directly into the water used to hydrate the yeast. This represents a new approach and is important because by making this first nutrient dosage outside of the must, you are able to eliminate potential problems early-on: namely the binding-up of certain nutrients by SO2 (thus making them unavailable to the yeast), and the possible, partial depletion of the nutrient addition due to the early feeding of other organisms that may have gotten into the must before the yeast have had a chance to reach the cell-density needed to begin the fermentation (again, lowering the level of nutrients ultimately available to the yeast). It is this "Go Ferm" addition, therefore, that will ensure that the yeast will receive the whole of the nutrient addition without any interference, -and this in turn translates to the start of a clean and healthy fermentation. 

-However, your work is not done…As the fermentation progresses, the must becomes a more difficult place to work in for the yeast: the alcohol level starts to rise (slowly becoming more and more toxic) and all of the nutrients that were present at the beginning of the fermentation start to become depleted. "Fermaid-K" is then used at 1/3 sugar depletion (usually an 8-10 brix drop) so that the nutrients required by the yeast to maintain a healthy metabolism all the way through to the end of fermentation are available to them before they become stressed and you start to see signs of a stuck or sluggish fermentation (not to mention excessive VA and Hydrogen-Sulphide production!). 

*It may be helpful to think of the following analogy: "Go Ferm" is the complete breakfast that is eaten on the morning of the 20-mile race, and "Fermaid-K" is the energy bars and sports drinks that are consumed at the mid-way point to help get you to the finish line! 

*Dosage- Rates: *

"Go Ferm": Rate is 1.25 grams of "Go Ferm" / 1 gram of yeast / 17mls of water. 
"Fermaid-K": Rate is 1 gram per 1 gallon of must. 

*How to Hydrate Dry Wine Yeast using "Go Ferm" (A Recommended Nutrient Regimen):* 

1) Using clean water (filtered or distilled is best), calculate the amount needed and heat it to 110 degrees F (43 degree C). 
2) Add the required amount of "Go Ferm" to the heated water. Mix it in well so that there are no clumps, and let it stand until the temp of the mixture falls to 102 degrees F (39 degrees C). 
3) Add the required amount of yeast to the mixture. Stir it to break-up any clumps and wait 15-30 minutes. 
4) At this point you will want to add a portion of the must/juice into the yeast mixture that is ½ to equal the volume of the yeast starter. This helps the yeast become accustomed to the pH, TA%, brix level (sugar), and the temperature of the must they will ultimately be fermenting, and is done to avoid shocking them. 
5) After a 10-15 minute wait, the yeast should now be ready introduce into the must! 
6) *Once the fermentation is underway, it is highly recommended to add "Fermaid-K" at a rate of 1 gram per gallon at 1/3 sugar depletion (after an 8-10 brix drop). 

Example of volumes needed: 

Say you are inoculating 6 gallons of must. This would mean that you would be using: 

A) 6 grams of yeast 
B) 7.5 grams of "Go Ferm" 
C) 100mls of water 
D) 50-100mls of must/juice 
E) 6 grams of "Fermaid-K" at 1/3 sugar depletion


----------



## Jwatson (Sep 19, 2011)

Just my 2 cents...Instead of BM45, you may want to use VQ-15 Rockpile (RP-15 is the same) for a Cabernet.

*VQ-15 Rockpile:*

VQ15 is a recently isolated Californian strain that was selected from spontaneous Rockpile Syrah fermentations by Vinquiry in collaboration with winemaker Jeff Cohn. VQ15 is a moderate rate fermenter with average nitrogen demands. Due to its' ability to develop a structured yet lush and balanced mouthfeel, VQ15 is ideally suited to making rich, concentrated reds. Initial winemaker feedback has indicated that VQ15 does well with emphasizing varietal flavor and red fruit character. In addition, with careful hydration and nutrients, VQ15 delivers good mineral and spice notes to wine. VQ15 is recommended for Syrah, Zinfandel, Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot. Best results from 59 to 90 degrees F, with an alcohol tolerance to 16%.

From Scotts Lab handbook:

*RP15*
S. cerevisiae • cerevisiae

Syrah, Zinfandel, Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon

••Isolated from spontaneous Rockpile Syrah fermentations
in collaboration with winemaker Jeff Cohn.
••Enoferm RP15TM is a moderate speed fermenter and has
been known to be tolerant up to 17% (v/v) alcohol.
••Used in concentrated reds for a rich, lush, balanced
mouthfeel. Characterized by red fruit and mineral notes.
••Low to moderate nitrogen demand, benefits from careful
rehydration with Go-Ferm or Go-Ferm Protect.


http://www.scottlab.com/pdf/2010ScottLabsHandbook.pdf


----------



## cmlucifer (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, this information will be very helpful in guiding me through this crucial and important first step in my wine process. Last years batch was not quite what I had hoped for so this time around I feel better prepared and confident.
One thing I would like to is get a better understanding on the re-hydration of Fermaid- K it seems that very little is info is available when it comes to the actual preparation before adding it to the must. Can anyone share with me how this is done.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 21, 2011)

Add your yeast slurry to the must first, then the Fermaid K afterwards. 

Full Fermaid K Instructions

*For normal winemaking applications, the recommended addition rate of Fermaid K is 5 grams per 20 liters. For optimal results, 2.5 grams of the Fermaid K should be suspended in the 20 liters of must just after adding your yeast culture to the must, then add the balance of 2.5 grams of Fermaid K anytime between 1/3 and 1/2 way through the fermentation.

NOTE: DO NOT combine the Fermaid K with the rehydrated yeast slurry before inoculation.*


----------

